# 17th Sons of Horus (Pic Heavy)



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My Sons of Horus (Black Legion) army. I've got about 8,000 points of 'em painted, so not all of it makes it into the army list, of course. I've taken pictures of only a small number of the models. Remind me to take pictures of everything sometime.

Predator

















Techmarine conversion. I just use him as a regular Chaos Space Marine in an assault squad.

















Terminator Lieutenant with Kai Gun

































Chosen










































CSM


































































































Rhino APC interior (an old WIP shot, but all nine of my Rhinos are done the same way for the most part.)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the termies and the rhino interior are particularly good


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

8000 points painted. Sweet. Ever play a game that large? I have about 4500 points of World Eaters painted.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

It all looks good Horus, well done.

My one suggestion on the Techmarine conversion. That skull on his knee. That would look sweet if it were a Mechanicus symbol, and defiled with the symbol of chaos over it, perhaps in blood.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice. Love the cudgel, the banner, the poses, the faces, the paint job in general.

Is that shield freehand?! Damn good!

The tank is pretty too!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn nice stuff.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The shield isn't freehand-- it's an old Warrior of Chaos shield from the fantasy range.


----------

